# MAC installation help: 9.0.4 to 9.1 to 9.2



## Chadman (Jun 28, 2004)

I am finally starting the trek to upgrading my MAC operating system eventually to OSX. For now, I have one immediate problem. I am starting from System 9.0.4 and trying to update to 9.1. I downloaded the upgrade and followed all the instructions. But when tried to install on my computer just as the installation process was about to finish a error message came up with this quote:

"Some problems were encountered reading the source file installation tome." Installation cannot continue.

I posted this problem in the Apple discussion forums, and tried one additional suggestion that was given there. They said to unhook everything other than the monitor, mouse and keyboard, boot from the original system disk, then run the installation program. I had all non-Apple extensions turned of, per suggestion in the installation program. Supposedly, all that would do the trick. No such luck. I still got the above message at exactly the same time of the installation program.

I am doing this upgrade mainly to get set up to use a newly purchased external hard drive for storage and backups. The drive requires 9.2.2, and I have to update to 9.1 before I can upgrade to 9.2, then to 9.2.2, etc.

Frustrated, with no additional help there, or anywhere. Any ideas or thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

You said you downloaded the upgrade..............download again. Sounds like something in the first download got corrupted, if it's happening in the same place each time. I'd try that first........
Good luck!


----------



## Chadman (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. Do you have any links to that download in various places? I downloaded it three times (thinking as you did) and get the same message with each newly downloaded installer. I think I downloaded it from the Apple downloads section. At another forum, there were a few people having this problem and others have said that download worked fine. I don't know. Thanks.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

No, sorry. The only place I know of is the Apple site. Maybe you can find it on disc, at eBay............
Did you upgrade the firmware first? That might help.
Good luck!


----------

